# P99c; +p?



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Considering purchasing a P99c A/S in 9mm.Will the thing handle +P ammo?

TIA


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not sure - Don't have my manual (it is locked up in my safe deposit box - my insurance company told me that if it was stolen, I must have both a receipt AND the manual to prove I owned it). I think if U go to the Walther site, U can download the manual in a PDF file. It may say it there.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks Ship. Already searched the manual and it does not mention +P at all. Maybe that's a hint.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it was discussed on the Walther Forum site, and someone found out that it was okay on the fullsize - of course, all companies typically say that the use of +p and +p+ ammo "accelerates the wear" of a firearm. Pretty much all gun companies say this.

But, I don't know about the compact P99.


----------



## Big Dave (Oct 17, 2006)

Any one know who has a good price on the Walther P99C AS. Bud's won't ship to NY.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> Any one know who has a good price on the Walther P99C AS. Bud's won't ship to NY.


I would try searching for local dealers here: http://www.waltheramerica.com/dealers.cfm This model can be hard to find, but a dealer should be able to order one for you.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My local dealer deals with several distributors. He was able to track me one down last year. And, he found me the fullsize one this past year.

I saw many P99s at the big Houston gunshow this past Sat, and some were compacts. Unfortunately, they were all QAs.

See if U can talk to a local shop who is willing to go outside of their typical distribtor. Maybe they can find ya one.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

I never found a 100% answer, but on the Walther forum someone apparently asked the factory and was told no to +P..

On the other hand, I ran about 40 rounds Black Hills +P through the P99c and the thing didn't blow up on me or anything..


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm just used to carrying a 1911, and the thought of a 9mm kind of leaves me feeling a little under gunned. Don't want to go with the .40 S&W. I could always practice with the standard load and just use the +P for a defensive load. Kind nervous doing this though. 

Looking for something smaller/lighter than my 1911. Maybe the 4" XD45 will do, but I am liking the P99 a lot - especially the AS trigger.


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

*Walther P-99 AS*

I'm a gun dealer in Arizona. I just checked my dealer's inventory and I can find a few of the P-99C AS in 9 mm also they have the P-99 AS in both 9mm and in .40 cal. If someone wants one, I would have to ship it to your FFL. Your cost would be:
P-99C AS 9mm @$576.00
P-99 AS 9mm 4" w/ 15 rd [email protected]$606.00
P-99 AS .40 4" w/12 rd [email protected]$576.00

These prices include shipping to the lower 48 states. Payment would be made by US postal money order, I will receive the gun 24 hours after I order it.

Handgun transfer in Arizona usually runs $25.00, I don't know what your FFL 
will charge you.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

I’m gonna wait and see what the XD45 SC looks like before making a purchase. Thanks for posting that info Bill, it’s a good price. I will look you up when ready to spend.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

My dealer in Springfield Mo. has a new in box P99c a/s for $485.00. Don't know if he will ship or not. I think it has a 2004 date code on it.Dealer name is Loftis jewlers. Nice people to deal with.


----------

